# Fair Value of my d3100??



## florotory (Feb 25, 2013)

I am seriously thinking about upgrading from my d3100 to either the d7000 or d7100 when it comes out. I am going to have to sell my d3100 most likley to be able to get either one. I have searched around but prices seem to vary quite a bit. What would be a fair price for my 3100? shutter count is 4224. body is perfect,have all original books,caps,box ect. probably would be body only on the sale unless it would be better to sell it with the 18-55mm that it came with. Thanks for any input.


----------



## jrizal (Feb 25, 2013)

This should give you an idea.

Nikon D3100 Digital SLR Camera Body - Factory Refurbished includes Full 1 Year Warranty


----------



## nola.ron (Feb 25, 2013)

On upgrading to D7K:  you will NOT regret it!  I just upgraded from D3K and my mind has been blown by not only the IQ but how much more I just enjoy taking pictures now because of the controls.  

I would suggest selling it with the kit lens.  You may be able to sell it body only but I just don't see anyone picking it up as body only, simply because anyone with a lens collection is looking for a better body than the D3100 unless they just need a replacement.  Check ebay for prices.  Also google search "D3100 + (your city here)" and you will find local listings such as craigslist, etc.  That will give you an idea of what the camera is selling for online and locally.


----------



## jrizal (Feb 25, 2013)

I forgot to include this one. 

Nikon D3100 Digital SLR Camera & 18-55mm G VR DX AF-S Zoom Lens - Factory Refurbished includes Full 1 Year Warranty


----------



## Rafterman (Feb 25, 2013)

I upgraded my D3100 to the D7000 a little over a month ago. I was strongly considering selling it w/the kit lens on eBay to help offset the D7000, but ended up keeping it as a backup/wife's camera instead. After MANY months of tracking selling trends on eBay, I had determined that if I was to sell it, I was going to offer it either with an opening bid of about $200, and/or a "Buy it now" price of $325. Mine is in great condition for being 2-years old and has about 7000 actuations. Like you, I still have the original box with all accessories, manuals, and warranty forms.

With a camera like the D3100, I would highly recommend selling it with the kit lens, because someone looking for an entry-level DSLR like that would most likely not want the body by itself. It would be someone looking to get into the hobby, or wanting to give an inexpensive gift. I'd try selling locally through Craigslist first though so you can avoid eBay/PayPal's ridiculous fees.


----------



## florotory (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone. That helped a lot. I may just keep the camera or give it to my sister in law as a birthday present. I was hoping it would fetch more resale (not that 200-350 is bad) but it would be a fairly good gift at a low cost.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Feb 25, 2013)

$300 firm with kit lens for a quick sale.  That's what I would do.


----------



## apvm (Feb 25, 2013)

Not sure about the States but here in Ontario, Canada, not many sellers willing to sell at around $300.  I bought mine last month for $280 and I consider it a good deal since not many here willing to sell at $300 with low shuttle count.  The one I got is in great shape, about 13,000 shuttle counts and was originally bought in November, 2010.  Lens has some problem but it was replaced by Nikon Canada with a new one, seller included original receipt.

Refurbished is about $400 tax included here in Ontario.  So I think a fair price for your D3100 is $300 in the States since your shuttle count is low.


----------



## florotory (Feb 25, 2013)

I've been going back and forth on putting it up for sale all day. Then my debate will be do I get 7000 or 7100. Oh decisions decisions


----------



## nola.ron (Feb 25, 2013)

florotory said:


> I've been going back and forth on putting it up for sale all day. Then my debate will be do I get 7000 or 7100. Oh decisions decisions



I feel for you!  I went through this for 3 weeks, and finally after I make my decision and get my d7k in the 7100 was announced a few hours later lol.  I have no regrets though. My d3k is now my backup/gf camera.  Next move will be to sell both for FF in a year or 2.

My suggestion - 7k refurb from adorama for 750 + $10 vip membership.  This will give you an extended warranty on it.  Dump the rest into the best glass you can get.  Keep or sell d3100 for more towards glass. 

Unless of course you have no issue swinging the 7100 .  If I had to choose 7100 kit or 7k with better glass I would certainly do the latter.


----------



## florotory (Feb 25, 2013)

I work for a retailer so I get a discount as well. So ill save a couple hundred when the 7100 comes out


----------



## thomas30 (Feb 26, 2013)

I sold my D3100 with 18-55mm last month at $320. I hope you should get little batter than that as my camera body was little scratched.


----------



## florotory (Mar 3, 2013)

Would it be better to just buy the body of the 7100 if I keep my d3100 since Ill already have the 18-55mm and 55-200mm lenses. Or would I be better off getting the camera with 18-105mm lense?


----------



## jrizal (Mar 3, 2013)

Nikon 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR AF-S DX vs 18-105mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR AF-S DX - Our Analysis

Personnally, i'd keep the 18-55 and use the savings for other lenses such as primes. Just me.


----------



## florotory (Mar 3, 2013)

That's what I'm thinking. My gf is buying me the 7100 for my birthday


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Mar 3, 2013)

florotory said:


> That's what I'm thinking. My gf is buying me the 7100 for my birthday



You have some nice girlfriend then


----------



## florotory (Mar 3, 2013)

CaptainNapalm said:


> florotory said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I'm thinking. My gf is buying me the 7100 for my birthday
> ...


I agree. That's why I'm deciding on weather to just save some money for other lenses of get the kit


----------

